# Pensare in fotogrammi



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2019)

Mai capito perché i dialoghi tradotti in italiano suonino sempre "male" rispetto all'originale


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Mai capito perché i dialoghi tradotti in italiano suonino sempre "male" rispetto all'originale


Perché cambiano anche le voci. Dà fastidio anche quando cambiano doppiatore.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2019)

I fotogrammi possono essere commentati.


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Ottobre 2019)

La prima storia di poliamore del cinema francese. Sottotitolato in inglese.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> La prima storia di poliamore del cinema francese. Sottotitolato in inglese.


e allora è una fissa la tua


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Marjanna (10 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (21 Settembre 2020)

_Quando meno te lo aspetti, la natura ha astuti metodi per scovare il tuo punto più debole. _


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2020)




----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## brenin (3 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


>


I consigli sono una forma di nostalgia


----------

